# Issue with Chromium



## philo_neo (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi,
I've installed FreeBSD 11-CURRENT (i386) on a laptop. x11/gnome3 is installed!
iI want to install www/chromium but iI have an issue!
aAfter `set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes`, `make deinstall` and `make reinstall` i'I have the same error the output written `set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes` again!
tThis my output :

```
atk-1.0 -lgconf-2 -L/usr/local/lib -lexecinfo -lnss3 -lsmime3 -lnssutil3 -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lgio-2.0 -lXcursor -lXext -lXfixes -lXrender -lXss -lxml2 -lre2 -lXcomposite -lasound -lm -lz -lrt -lXdamage -lXtst -lXrandr -lwebp -lwebpdemux -lxslt -lsnappy -lexpat -lcups -lcrypt -lspeechd -lusb -lFLAC -lspeex -ldbus-1 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
c++: error: linker command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
```

Regards
Philippe


----------



## protocelt (Sep 27, 2015)

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469.


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,
I've destroyed FreeBSD 11 on my laptop and installed FreeBSD 10.2!
I have an issue of version to Gnome3.
This is my output:

```
root@sta-raptor:/usr/ports/x11/gnome3 # make reinstall
===>  gnome3-3.16.2 pkg(8) must be version 1.6.0 or greater, but you have 1.5.6. You must upgrade the ports-mgmt/pkg port first.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome3
root@sta-raptor:/usr/ports/x11/gnome3 #
```

I don't understand about ports-mgmt/pkg ports?

Regards,
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Sep 28, 2015)

Recent version of pkg is 1.6.1. Run `pkg update`, or update ports-mgmt/pkg in the port.


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 28, 2015)

so,
I do  `cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/ && make install clean`, for gnome3 the compilation restart and stop!
this error are a package not updating:

```
configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-3.0,  gdk-pixbuf-2.0)
```
This is the output :

```
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.22... yes
checking for appstream-util... no
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes
checking for gobject-introspection... yes
checking for DEPS... no
configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-3.0
  gdk-pixbuf-2.0
  gio-2.0
  glib-2.0
  gobject-2.0
  gtk+-3.0
  gjs-1.0 >= 1.43.3) were not met:

Package dependency requirement 'gjs-1.0 >= 1.43.3' could not be satisfied.
Package 'gjs-1.0' has version '1.42.0', required version is '>= 1.43.3'

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DEPS_CFLAGS
and DEPS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to gnome@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-characters/work/gnome-characters-3.16.2/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-characters
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-characters
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome3
root@sta-raptor:/usr/ports/x11/gnome3 #
```

This about version!

Regards,
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Sep 28, 2015)

Update lang/gjs. I guess you should update your whole portstree.


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 28, 2015)

Can you say me what is the command?


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 28, 2015)

Please refer to the handbook on how to upgrade ports: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html#ports-upgrading


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi,
Thanks for postmaster(8).
Now while compiling Gnome3 i've I have an issue, same error about program's version! This is my output:

```
checking whether gcc understands -Werror=init-self... yes
checking whether gcc understands -Werror=format-security... yes
checking whether gcc understands -Werror=format=2... yes
checking whether gcc understands -Werror=missing-include-dirs... yes
checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler...  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Werror=missing-prototypes -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=init-self -Werror=format-security -Werror=format=2 -Werror=missing-include-dirs
checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler...
checking for CALENDAR... no
configure: error: Package requirements (gmodule-export-2.0
  gio-2.0 >= 2.43.4
  glib-2.0 >= 2.43.4
  gtk+-3.0 >= 3.15.4
  libecal-1.2 >= 3.13.90
  libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90
  libedataserverui-1.2 >= 3.13.90
  libical >= 0.43) were not met:

Package dependency requirement 'gtk+-3.0 >= 3.15.4' could not be satisfied.
Package 'gtk+-3.0' has version '3.14.12', required version is '>= 3.15.4'
Package dependency requirement 'libecal-1.2 >= 3.13.90' could not be satisfied.
Package 'libecal-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'
Package dependency requirement 'libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.13.90' could not be satisfied.
Package 'libedataserver-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'
Package libedataserverui-1.2 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libedataserverui-1.2.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'libedataserverui-1.2', required by 'world', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables CALENDAR_CFLAGS
and CALENDAR_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to gnome@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-calendar/work/gnome-calendar-3.16.2/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-calendar
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-calendar
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/gnome3
root@sta-raptor:/usr/ports/x11/gnome3 #
```

Which program must be updated?

Regards,
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Sep 29, 2015)

Read the error message:


> 'gtk+-3.0' has version '3.14.12', required version is '>= 3.15.4'
> 'libecal-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'
> 'libedataserver-1.2' has version '3.12.11', required version is '>= 3.13.90'


And I said update the whole portstree.


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi,
I've done `portsnap extract`, `portsnap fetch` and
`portsnap fetch update`, so i've I have the same error about version of gtk!

What can iI do?

Regards
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Sep 29, 2015)

After this commands you have to do `portmaster -a`.If it is not installed you have to do `cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make install clean`.


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 29, 2015)

After your recommendations iI have the same error.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Found a similar error in the "gnome3-update" thread, they solved it with:


> You need to update databases/evolution-data-server


.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 30, 2015)

But it seems there is another error in one depency:

```
===>  webkit2-gtk3-2.8.5 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so)
===>  Configuring for webkit2-gtk3-2.8.5
webkit2-gtk3-2.8.5: Needs cairo with OPENGL support enabled.
*** Error code 1
```

There is no option for this. Seems a bug.

*Edit*: No, it is no bug: It means to compile graphics/cairo with option `OPENGL ON` (is default `OFF`).
*Edit two*: But I think this will causes problems with the packages they are compiled with `OPENGL OFF` !!


----------

